# '92 240sx Noise @ 2000-2500 rpms



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a 1992 KA24DE 240 SX with 114,000 miles. Engine seems great.. its 100% stock, but when you rev it or drive it , it has a rattling light clank sound like its under the car or something.. but it only happens around 2000-2500 rpms... any clues?!?


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

Probably exhaust heat shield.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you popped the hood and listened to see if it is the timing chain?

I know we all have that problem sooner or later.

I have to agree with sethulrich with the clanking it is most likely your heat shield.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Noise.....*

Well if it is the Heat Shield or exhaust what ever, HOW will that effect the cars dependibilty and also it if is not that and its the Timing Chain... How much would it be to get a Junk yard Timing Chain and have it installed? also how much for the same for the Heat shield....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

more than likely just a heat shield, flex pipe, etc. nothing big to worry about. 

if it's your timing chain, remove the valve cover, remove the upper timing chain guide, and you're good to go. don't replace it, there's no need for the upper timing chain guide, just toss it and be done with it. 

usually, if it's the timing chain, it'll rattle at idle as well.


----------

